# No excuses!



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

Charles Eugster breaks world M95 200m record

http://www.athleticsweekly.com/featured/charles-eugster-breaks-world-m95-200m-record-19283/

95 year old sprinter!


----------



## Copepod (Mar 9, 2015)

Go that man! 

Age is no excuse, but personally, I've known since secondary school that I'm a middle distance / long distance runner, not a sprinter 

And before anyone says he's a man, I'm not - see "This Girl Can" http://www.thisgirlcan.co.uk/ There were camera people at my parkrun last week, getting more footage to encourage women of all ages, shapes and sizes to run or do anything else active.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

The family next door have a teenaged girl, and I see her going off to football training twice a week and (presumably) matches on Sundays, so she clearly loves her sport and keeps fit. As for the rest of the family, I doubt if any of them have ever run as far as 200m - their car is usually parked closer than that! 

I've slowed down a lot now, I used to run 7 minute miles, but since the broken femur, diabetes and (might have something to do with it) the passage of 20-30 years, I am now at around 10 minute miles


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2015)

95 & doesn't he look well   I know I could catch the bus but my Knees don't like the  thumps. Prefer the bike   Well done him


----------



## Tafty (May 10, 2015)

Absolutely inspiring.


----------

